# Digital Scale Recommendation



## BayBoy (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi,

I'm getting close to moving from small batch to not so small batch (like, I want to make about 300 4oz units at a time).  

This will require that I make my essential oil blend somewhat in bulk as the volume is too large for me to do it with a dropper every time. I'd be there all day 

I was hoping someone here could recommend a scale under $100 that is accurate down to fractions of a gram. For example, are there scales so sensitive they will register the addition of a single drop?

Looking forward to your suggestions!


----------



## Kittish (Sep 19, 2017)

American Weigh is a pretty reliable brand, and they have models available with a capacity of 100g with .01 gram increments and capacity of 1000g with .1 gram increments. I think I'd go with the larger capacity scale. In fact, it's getting added to my list for my next order along with a set of calibration weights. Thanks for reminding me that I needed an intermediate scale.


----------



## Steve85569 (Sep 19, 2017)

There are scales that will measure very small amounts. For practical reasons, I would recommend a digital scale that weighs to 0.1 gram. Simply breathing on a more sensitive scale can cause the reading to change.
Also make sure that you can plug your scales in. There are a lot of battery only powered scales available now but it's no fun to start a batch of soap and need to make a battery run ( don't ask).

I have a 3 kg scale that weighs to 0.1 grams that was around $20 US when I bought it. I kinda hate to say it bet if you do a quick search on ebay you can find a set that weighs 5 kg for about the same. Watch the precision and that it comes with a cord though. ebay's search feature will give you unexpected results at times.

If you are really looking to make 300 4 ounce bars at one time you are looking for a commercial scale with a capacity of 35 kg. That one is going to be very expensive in the 0.1 precision range. I worked in a materials lab for a few years and had to purchase and calibrate scales.

This is just my opinion of course.

Steve


----------



## BayBoy (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks Kittish! That should work!


----------



## BayBoy (Sep 19, 2017)

Steve85569 said:


> If you are really looking to make 300 4 ounce bars at one time you are looking for a commercial scale with a capacity of 35 kg. That one is going to be very expensive in the 0.1 precision range. I worked in a materials lab for a few years and had to purchase and calibrate scales.
> Steve


 
Excellent point about the cord.

I'm actually not making soap. I'm making an essential oil blend. My recipe calls for 2oz of oil added to a gallon. I don't need to measure the gallon, just the oil 

So I just need a fairly precise scale where I can create 2oz batches of oil as needed. The 100 g scale accurate to .01 is appealing as I would see the weight adjust one drop at a time. Whereas with the .1 scale, I think I'd only see the weight adjust every two drops.

Is this correct? What do you think?

ONE more question: with these scales, are you able program it to discount the weight of the container? Meaning, I'd put an empty 2oz bottle on the scale, then set the scale to zero before adding my oil.


----------



## Kittish (Sep 19, 2017)

BayBoy said:


> Excellent point about the cord.
> 
> I'm actually not making soap. I'm making an essential oil blend. My recipe calls for 2oz of oil added to a gallon. I don't need to measure the gallon, just the oil
> 
> ...



I agree about excellent point about the cord. I couldn't find any with cords in the capacity and readability range we're talking about. I should look again, huh? 

According to a quick google search, one drop of water weighs an average of .05g, so you probably would need the more precise scale. You probably will need to have some weight already on the scale to see it register, though, might not be sensitive enough to pick up JUST one drop on an empty pan. 

Last question- the one I'm looking at does have a tare function, which means that you set something on it, tare it, and the display shows zero. I don't think I've seen a digital scale that doesn't have it. You still need to keep in mind the maximum capacity of the scale, that's the TOTAL amount of weight you can have on it.


----------



## BayBoy (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks! Yes I just need to weigh about 2fl oz at a time and 100g = 3.5oz. So I'm good.

Just purchased it on Amazon. Looks like a solid recommendation. Thanks again!


----------



## Kittish (Sep 19, 2017)

BayBoy said:


> Thanks! Yes I just need to weigh about 2fl oz at a time and 100g = 3.5oz. So I'm good.
> 
> Just purchased it on Amazon. Looks like a solid recommendation. Thanks again!



Glad to help! I actually did change my mind on which scale I'm planning to buy. I looked again and found one with a power cord in the .1g readability range, which is the increment I want. It's like three times the price of the strictly battery operated scales, but I won't have to worry about auto-off or replacing batteries.


----------



## Steve85569 (Sep 21, 2017)

Here's a 500 gram by .01 battery only scale.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3000g-X-0-1...e-Gram-/182633742194?var=&hash=item2a85d1bf72


----------

